# Carbon steering wheel by JM Carbon



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I bought their "demo" wheel as a birthday present to myself last week and my friend Peter Ward fitted it for me at Autofficina.










It is an absolute work of art. Perfect weave and finish.
I particularly love the red stitching!


















They will custom make one to your spec in any combo of alcantara, leather or carbon, coloured centre indicator ring (which I would have liked if I had the patience to wait) etc.

I will be ordering a carbon gearknob with matching red stitching too:
GTR carbon gear knob - GTR636RD

They are a registered trader: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/161811-hello-we-jmcarbon.html

Just don't visit if you're weak willed, your wallet will suffer! :chuckle:


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Now that looks tasty


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

Fabulous David,
Im not really into carbon, but that looks magnificent, and seems to have a real definition about it, great, regards, SIMON.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

All joking aside, you can get a Reverie full carbon wheel for a fraction of the price it costs for a laminated stock part. Whilst it does look very good quality, the prices are extremely high compared to say Silvercrest in the UK. Did you check against Robson direct prices David?


----------



## Saunders (Mar 1, 2011)

That is very nice. I am not sure I could justify paying 1k for a steering wheel.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

matt j said:


> All joking aside, you can get a Reverie full carbon wheel for a fraction of the price it costs for a laminated stock part. Whilst it does look very good quality, the prices are extremely high compared to say Silvercrest in the UK. Did you check against Robson direct prices David?


Yes and JM Carbon are cheaper once you take shipping and import duties into account (the product is the same as Robson), plus I don't know if Robson have core units in stock or require you to send them yours to be modified.

Of course I could have got any number of aftermarket wheels, but wanted to retain the OEM airbags/switches/look.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Were my pictures not clear or something? There is a lot more craftmanship in that wheel than just covering some parts in carbon...


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

A grand for a carbon wrap (well sort of wrap) :nervous:

extortionate to say the least. Looks nice though still


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Love the steering wheel David it looks class!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Mikeydinho said:


> Its just wrapping a steering wheel it really isnt rocket science. I dont doubt how good it is but now they done it, I think I may do this my self and at half the price.
> 
> The bits around the buttons, they will either have a mould made, or take off the plastic to cover it, to then put back on.
> 
> ...


That's the point Mikey, it's not "just wrapping a steering wheel", is it? Maybe you're not familiar with the shape of the stock wheel, but this has a completely reshaped grip as well as excellent stitching.

Referring to the cost of the raw materials is laughable. There isn't £4,800 worth of titanium in an Akrapovic exhaust system either, but enough people seem to rate and buy them.
Ditto a Casio digital watch will actually do a better job of keeping time than an Audemars Piguet, but some mugs will still buy the latter! :chuckle:

Each to their own, but see what is involved in making a quality item, then set up a company to produce, market and sell it and if you're right, you'll make a ruddy fortune. Easy isn't it?


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> That's the point Mikey, it's not "just wrapping a steering wheel", is it? Maybe you're not familiar with the shape of the stock wheel, but this has a completely reshaped grip as well as excellent stitching.
> 
> Referring to the cost of the raw materials is laughable. There isn't £4,800 worth of titanium in an Akrapovic exhaust system either, but enough people seem to rate and buy them.
> Ditto a Casio digital watch will actually do a better job of keeping time than an Audemars Piguet, but some mugs will still buy the latter! :chuckle:
> ...


I understand what you say, funny tho, as I do have a little company and were not doing bad at all, plus doing my day job so not bad huh 

Once you put the resin down on the item (leave to go tacky) it is very easy to mould to what ever you desire. As ive said I do not doubt there work, just there price.

End of the day you must earn more than me to be able to spend so much on something like that. Think id choose a holiday for that cost:chuckle:
Mikey


----------



## Millwallmart (Jan 17, 2012)

I think it looks great mate...


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

David the wheel looks sweeeeet mate :smokin: Very jealous!!


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

Looks absolute quality David. I wonder if the interior door pulls were to have the same treatment, would it be too much?


----------



## petersafc (Jan 18, 2012)

I think it looks like a top job and will be adding some cf once i finish with performance mods and exterior wrap! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

petersafc said:


> I think it looks like a top job and will be adding some cf once i finish with performance mods and exterior wrap!
> 
> :thumbsup:


more mods lol :smokin:


----------



## driven (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice piece of kit, god only know's how much an entire interior would cost.


----------



## Millwallmart (Jan 17, 2012)

Jeeees!!, I can't believe the amount of bitchin' and thread jackin' that goes on on this forum man. 

I think that steering wheel is the absolute nuts with factory levels of finish, you obviously thought it was worth the dough or you wouldn't have bought it and that is all that matters.

Good luck to ya mate, I think it looks great and would love to have one. There's a LOT of jealous people about mate & good on ya for being able to afford treating yourself to it!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Agreed, stop with the thread jacking. What a trader charges is up to them, what you want to pay vs. who did it vs. quality is up to you. Whilst we might be interested to hear what you did once, there's no need to labour the point.


----------



## markleach (Jun 29, 2009)

+1 why should you worry what David paid for his stearing wheel it looks great and he's happy with its like comparing a real Rolex with a fake


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

markleach said:


> +1 why should you worry what David paid for his stearing wheel it looks great and he's happy with its like comparing a real Rolex with a fake


Some of those fake ones are rather good you know, they tell the time and everything. The copper stains on your arm are hardly noticeable either.


----------



## vanos (Mar 8, 2008)

I love that steering wheel. Enjoy it!


----------



## Boyakasha (May 10, 2004)

Steering wheel looks amazing, yes it is expensive but the quality cannot be argued with.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I don't think it is really acceptable to thread crap about price. If you think it is too expensive - move on.

As it happens when we went to Robsons in Japan, I saw an R35 wheel (bought by one of our entourage) and they charge £700 on an exchange basis. But pictures do not do it justice, these are a work of art. So I don't see these as a rip off - you pays your money you takes your choice. 

And you can't compare one man and his hobby with a company with overheads either. So I don't believe the ongoing thread crapping is fair. So basically cut it out.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> I don't think it is really acceptable to thread crap about price. If you think it is too expensive - move on. QUOTE]
> 
> Oh right, so the forum isn't for looking out for one and other and offering your own opinions and advice - noted


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Absolutely it is about that, but the only one who thinks you are comparing like with like is you. You've made your point. I've cleaned some posts on this thread because there's a difference between doing that and thread crapping.

No more thread crapping people, they'll get deleted.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

tonigmr2 said:


> Absolutely it is about that, but the only one who thinks you are comparing like with like is you. You've made your point. I've cleaned some posts on this thread because there's a difference between doing that and thread crapping.


pwned. lol

Love this wheel, definitely on list of mods I'll be doing on mine


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

FLYNN said:


> pwned. lol Love this wheel, definitely on list of mods I'll be doing on mine


Are you getting one this time, only you said you had put an order in for one back in 2008


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

MIKEGTR said:


> Are you getting one this time, only you said you had put an order in for one back in 2008


what's that got to do with this thread? You've already been told to stop thread crapping.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

tonigmr2 said:


> I don't think it is really acceptable to thread crap about price. If you think it is too expensive - move on.
> 
> As it happens when we went to Robsons in Japan, I saw an R35 wheel (bought by one of our entourage) and they charge £700 on an exchange basis. But pictures do not do it justice, these are a work of art. So I don't see these as a rip off - you pays your money you takes your choice.
> 
> And you can't compare one man and his hobby with a company with overheads either. So I don't believe the ongoing thread crapping is fair. So basically cut it out.


Funny you should mention Robson Toni. Put it this way, if you saw my wheel in person, you might recognise it... 

Thanks for cleaning up my thread (I didn't request that BTW, in case anyone wondered). There does seem to be a persistently annoying clique of non-R35 owners who seem to take perverse delight at laughing at how some of us are willing to spend money on our cars.

What they fail to realise is, it is us who are laughing last... :chuckle:


----------



## Fazza (Aug 29, 2011)

Love the steering wheel, looks great!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

It does look familiar....and I've no doubt an imported Robson wheel would be pretty much £1K, the price I mentioned was in Japan! (I should point out I also bought a Robson R34 steering wheel for £400, so I'm not above spending too much on pretty bits of carbon:thumbsup.

The workmanship on these things is superb. It might not be everyone's cup of tea, or budget, but there you have it, we're all different.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I think the wheel looks great and a nice addition to the cabin

Got me thinking about Nordring carbon bits again:nervous:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

tonigmr2 said:


> It does look familiar....and I've no doubt an imported Robson wheel would be pretty much £1K, the price I mentioned was in Japan! (I should point out I also bought a Robson R34 steering wheel for £400, so I'm not above spending too much on pretty bits of carbon:thumbsup.
> 
> The workmanship on these things is superb. It might not be everyone's cup of tea, or budget, but there you have it, we're all different.:thumbsup:


Yep, you can order direct from Robson, but if you don't want to be irked with shipping overseas, taxes etc, then go to JM Carbon. Plus, as I said, I don't know if Robson have wheels in stock which could mean a lengthy downtime whilst your custom one is being made.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

That looks like it would feel superb


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Much like mine from Robson Leather, bought on the club trip to Japan a few years ago (the one that Toni alludes to above)...

www.gtr.co.uk/forum/128753-new-carbon-fibre-steering-wheel.html

I think they both look great. Somehow photos don't do them justice, particularly if you're a rubbish photographer like me. They make a real difference to the whole cabin feel.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

rblvjenkins said:


> Much like mine from Robson Leather, bought on the club trip to Japan a few years ago (the one that Toni alludes to above)...
> 
> www.gtr.co.uk/forum/128753-new-carbon-fibre-steering-wheel.html
> 
> I think they both look great. Somehow photos don't do them justice, particularly if you're a rubbish photographer like me. They make a real difference to the whole cabin feel.


Yeah I remember seeing your wheel back then and getting very jealous. So it must have stuck in my head so when I had the chance to get one here in the UK I had to treat myself! 

They still offer the design you have, for those who want leather all the way around the outside. I thought carbon might be slippery, but it grips just fine. Wouldn't be so good with nomex gloves on, but I never wear those in the GT-R anyway.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Can they do a flat top too?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Adamantium said:


> Can they do a flat top too?


Email them. I haven't seen one, but they do custom designs.
Might look a bit Allegro though... 

One thing I would definitely have done if I was ordering a custom one, is a red centre indicator ring at the top, but I think Valet Magic might be able to magic up an acceptable retrofit addition.

Alcantara is also lovely. Does anyone know how it wears on a steering wheel? Had a suede one for grip in my Caterham race car, and whilst very grippy (particularly with gloves) they look tatty almost immediately.


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Off topic a little I know, but the Lamborghini LP670 SV that I get end March for a year or 2 (long story!) has an Alcantara steering wheel. I'll post a photo when it arrives...


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

rblvjenkins said:


> Off topic a little I know, but the Lamborghini LP670 SV that I get end March for a year or 2 (long story!) has an Alcantara steering wheel. I'll post a photo when it arrives...


Worst "I'm getting a mega rare Lambo" post ever! :chuckle:

How unutterably awesome! Are you keeping the GT-R too? We demand lots of pics!
As much as I love the Aventador, I can't help thinking the Murci SV might be the better driver's car? Haven't driven either BTW, just a boggo Murci.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

how can you compare a merci to an aventador.

The aventador is so much the technical tour de force!

Anyway, am posting here because I have sent my gear lever surround off to JMCarbon for it to be laminated in a matte carbon finish to match the dvd slot and stereo fascia as I can't stand the acres of shiny black cheapola plastic.

Am thinking of havnig the door handles done too at some point when I can figure out how to remove them.

Then would come the steering wheel to match. I had a suede steering wheel and it went shiny and nasty in no time. Don't have any experience of alcantara in that respect.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Just in time to sell the car Adam?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Well sir, I have just signed up to a lifetime tracker subscription.

I also did a little summing up and realised the only car I sold because I wanted to was number 3. That was the only mistake, and was corrected with a brand new car within a week. The others weren't about indecision, they were about keeping the wife happy which is more important than any car.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Adamantium said:


> they were about keeping the wife happy which is more important than any car.


Does your Mrs read the forum aswell?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

What do you think?


----------

